# Installing new window in my m/h



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Ive been busy this weekend installing a new rear window in our van and thought you might like to see the results.

Ever since we bought the van we wanted to get a back window in - have a look at the picture below showing the rear lounge.










It has always felt enclosed so we bought a window from ebay to install. This picture shows the rear before starting work.










Started by measuring and marking size to be cut out on masking tape.










The walls are made up of an outer aluminium skin and an inner hardboard bonded together with polystyrene insulation. It was easy to jigsaw through 8O but very light and strong.










This is a piccy from the inside.










Used a thick bead of non setting IDL99 sealant and pressed it home.










You just have to screw the inner blind frame to the outer to clamp the walls.










Finally I cleaned off all the squished out sealant and it was finished - I am chuffed to bits with the result.










The inside feels more open and is obviously brighter.

In fact the last photo shows a few of my previous projects. The rear view camera, the reversing sensors and the bike rack. I think you can just see the crank up dish I installed a few weeks ago also.

Hope you like the piccys.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Well done, you have hidden talents. 

Excellent job

Peter


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Well done Twinky, it looks a very professional job and you should be really proud of your handywork.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

brilliant! It's great to see when people are doing these things themselves, and even better when it all goes to plan!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Well done, a great job and hats off to you for having the nerve. I recently had a similar window fitted into my dinette by autovan services, they did a very good job but there's nothing like the sense of satisfaction that you must have for a job gone well.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice job. Did the heart flutter a bit when you cut the hole?

Andy


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Bubblehead said:


> Nice job. Did the heart flutter a bit when you cut the hole?
> 
> Andy


Well yes it was a bit scary but I 'measured twice and cut once'.

The way the windows are designed also means they are quite forgiving of any slightly wonky cutting.

Even so I very nearly had a disaster with my measuring being off and the first hole I drilled   8O 8O .


----------

